# Bummed out. Some kid wrecked my truck.



## Jcpilot (Jan 6, 2008)

I was on my way home from the gym and lunch with my training partners and a Jimmy Johns delivery kid cut me off.







I'm fine just woke up with a headache this morning. The truck was 4 months old and I had waited a long time to get it. The officer issued the kid a ticket for failure to yield and said the insurance companies take that as fault. My insurance co said I shouldn't even have to pay a deductible. I'm just concerned about all the audio equipment I installed. If it's totaled will I get replacement value? If it's not totaled will it drive right after this? Bummed.

I'll post the outcome.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

That sucks

I've had my truck 4 years without a scratch. This week I backed it up in a parking lot, saw the light pole but missed seeing the concrete bunker that holds the pole…......BANG. Same day tried to cut a corner on the farm and scratched the fender…........unlike you, I have no one to blame but me!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

That is a bummer, John. Of course, the main thing is that neither one of you was seriously hurt.

Good body shops can do wonderful restoration jobs that should return the truck in factory condition. But, as far as the audio equipment is concerned, you should talk with your agent about that since state laws vary. But, in a similar discussion with my agent, about one of my trucks that my youngest son accessorized when he was driving it, I was told that, unless I specifically included the accessories on my policy, the insurance company was only obligated to consider the truck in its original condition should it be wrecked.

Let us know how this is resolved.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Some insurance companies have clauses that you can associate your audio equipment with… It would probably require that you have receipts for everything you put in, and most likely you will not get the full value of it back.

It doesn't look like there is any damage to the interior, so it is probably possible for you to scavenge the current equipment out of the truck.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Most people, wives included, don't realize the attachment we guys have for our pick-up trucks. I share your pain.

"Big Red", my Dodge Ram, was sitting peacefully in his driveway when two little old ladies backed in and dented his right front fender….........bummer…........naturally they scooted off hurridly, leaving me with the repair expense.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

oh man, that sucks… I wish people wake up and realize that there are other people on the road besides them….

hope you'll get everything sorted out for ya…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

that sucks  
I hope things work out in your favour-healthy truck as good as new.

Glad you are ok, other than the headache.


----------



## thelowmax (Feb 24, 2009)

I had a friend say to me the other day, upon hearing that my mother's house burned down, "wow. She hit the lottery." Putting aside the insensitivity, I was more saddened by the niavete bordering on stupidity. After 2 years of battling with the insurance company and the so-called adjuster, mom is still trying to recoup for her belongings. What a scam. The house was insured for double it's value (400k), but the land is still there, worth 200K, so you only get 200K. Oh but that money doesn't go to you. It goes to your mortgage company. They will give you 1/3 of your money, once you have shown that you have rebuilt your house at least halfway. Already the math is crazy. They'll give another 1/3 once the house is 3/4 done. This is a 70 year old lady's primary residence. Now when trying to be compensated for possessions and personal items, please be prepared to list off each one individually and include reciepts if you want them to consider it. Get that? You need to prove that you have replaced it before you can get the money to replace it. I can only imagine the horrors people like Katrina victims or people living check to check, had to go through. No wonder so many lost their homes and never came back.

OK I'm done ranting for now.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Insurance is one of the biggest legal scams known to man. You have to have it, then when you need it they nickel and dime you to death, then pay you a minuscule portion of what you insured is worth, and then hike your rate up through the ceiling or drop you all together. Watch Spike Lees documentary about the Katrina victims and how big insurance company's like Nationwide and Allstate screwed people blind. Not enough room at the bottom of the ocean for insurance execs, and lawyers…


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

"Insurance is one of the biggest legal scams known to man. You have to have it, then when you need it they nickel and dime you to death, then pay you a minuscule portion of what you insured is worth, and then hike your rate up through the ceiling or drop you all together. Watch Spike Lees documentary about the Katrina victims and how big insurance company's like Nationwide and Allstate screwed people blind. Not enough room at the bottom of the ocean for insurance execs, and lawyers…"

And we are bailing them out!


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

Would be a good idea if you contact / consult an attorney. That's a nice truck, and it wouldn't be the same repaired (salvage).

Police officersssssss!!!!
Highway patrooooollllllsssssssss!
WAAAAAAAAKKKKKKEEEEEEEEE UUUUPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

in a local town there is a street that keep flooding. (City won't fix it). Home owner, the second year, got a letter from the insurance company. The letter stated, " we will no longer insure you because you make claims." Ah yes.. pay us but never ask for any claims.

Gosh, aren't you feeling better now, John?? !!! 
Again, I hope it all goes smoothly for you.


----------



## Jcpilot (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm staying positive and dealing with things as they come. Other drivers insurance company accepted blame and is paying for repairs and rental car. Went to the auto body shop and they have not disassembled yet but the estimate is around $9000. The are calling me when body panels are removed to let me take pictures and explain repairs. Going to the doctors just to be safe.


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

That really sucks, I'm sorry to see that that happened, as long as the frame isn't bent, it should drive like new after the repairs. That being said, I've never been in a car that's had to have serious body work done to it after a crash that's driven like it did before. As for the audio equipment, it should be covered. If it's wrecked, put the cost on the claim form, the worse they can do is deny that part of the claim.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I've had the insurance co ask for me to put the original equipment back in the vehicle when it was totaled.

You can keep everything that you put in new.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Did you save your towel? The universe is a dangerous place.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

be careful. headaches can mean concussions. unless you meant you had a headache from thinking about all this stuff. hope things work out. wishing you well


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

glad to hear you are going to the doctor's - just in case. Gosh. you are just getting life together and BAM …

Someone hit me once, I had a camera with me and I took pix of the crash right then. Insurance didn't bat an eye.. truck was fixed quickly.


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

Sorry about your truck mate, next time get an F250 and put a big set of "bull bars" on the front, better than any insurance company.

*Dennis* not sure how many others got the towel gag but I almost fell of my chair with that one


----------



## Jcpilot (Jan 6, 2008)

I enjoyed the towel reference too. Today just gave me a big headache so I went into the shop and put on some instrumental music and worked on a wedding present. We're attending a wedding next month of some friends and the groom is a great cook. I offered to make him a maple end grain butcher block cutting board. I asked him if he wanted a blood groove and he said that would be a great song title. He's a musician as well. Good therapy.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

You shoudl be covered on the Audio stuff - because it is their insurance. So it is not like they can say you didn't specify or specifically insure certain items. The kids insurance should square you away and return you to pre crash condition.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

John:

I just saw that you live in Lafayette. I'm from Indiana and graduated from Purdue.


----------



## Jcpilot (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Iowa,

I'm a Boilermaker too. Went to the school of aviation.

I'm thinking of demanding a new vehicle. They have not removed a single panel yet and the estimate is $9000 already. I learned of a thing called diminished value today.


----------



## Al_PG (Jan 29, 2009)

I had a 1.5 year old car that was hit, we had "replacement value" insurance (biggest rip off there is). The cost to fix the car was within $1000 compared to replacing it therefor they fix it. If we sell the car we have to report that it had that damage, so we'll loose money when we go to sell it. Only good part is we got to choose the shop, they did a great job and we havn't had any problems.


----------



## jim1953 (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice Job


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

John:

You have a lot of money invested in that vehicle. It might be a good idea to retain an attorney to deal with the insurance company.


----------



## Neodogg (Jan 6, 2009)

Boiler here 2! +1


----------



## JuniorJoiner (Dec 24, 2008)

that truck will probably be a writeoff. the fact of it is , the honda has a unibody(no frame) so front end damage like that can make the whole thing useless.
If you bought that truck new, did you get replacement insurance(required up here if you finance). it can save a whole bunch of hassles. just walk on the lot and get the equivilant truck new, after yours has been declared a writeoff.
I hope you get this resolved without anymore headaches
good luck


----------



## woodyoda (Dec 7, 2008)

john, I got in an accident in January, a drunk hit my son and I head on, at least my truck was a 2001….I just got the pay off on it today and I told them I wanted to keep the truck…..that cost me $750. The truck bed alone is worth that, I can sell the computer, seats, doors, glass, sensors…transmission etc..and get a couple thousand out of it….you should be able to get more. Good luck…..........yoda


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Yoda,
Good point!


----------



## pitchnsplinters (Dec 26, 2008)

Thank your lucky stars the other driver had insurance. It is not illegal here in Wisconsin for a driver to operate a vehicle without insurance.


----------



## Jcpilot (Jan 6, 2008)

I should get the truck back tomorrow!


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

Like new! Its a beautiful truck!


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Holy cow, that's really nice work!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

you must be on the road again now….. glad it worked out well


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Looks like the operation was succesful! I don't sweat accidents, that's what I have insurance for.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

That is so sad sorry to hear of your unfortanate problems .Still as said no one was killed or injured severly.I hope things get sorted for you Alistair


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

Good to hear your back up again!


----------



## Jcpilot (Jan 6, 2008)

4/3/09 update. Just hired Collision Claims www.CollisionClaims.com. They seemed the most professional of the companies I found. $375 for their service. An inspector is coming to my house on April 14th to inspect the vehicle. Then I wait for them to compile the report and I write the demand letter and cross my fingers.

I'm hopeful because I fly over Bloomington Illinois several times a month and hear State Farms jets on the radio. They own four Challenger 600's and one Lear 60. Three of the Challengers were manufactured in 2004 and the fourth was made in 2005. The Lear was made in 2001. Here are their tail numbers N22SF N43SF N44QF N44SF and N76SF. Every tail number is blocked from public tracking on sites like http://www.Flightaware.com. The hourly rate to charter a Challenger 600 is $4100 per hour. To charter a Lear 60 it will run you $3200 an hour. I found one older used Challenger for 5 million. I found a used 2001 Lear 60 for 6 million. I'm guessing that new the Lear 60 would have been over 10 million. The Challenger maybe over 20 million. They have cash and I want some of it!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bombard...ger_600#CL-600
http://www2.bombardier.com/en/3_0/3_.../3_2_2_2_1.jsp
http://www2.bombardier.com/en/3_0/3_.../3_2_1_4_1.jsp
http://www.controller.com/listings/f...LENGER&mdl=600
Jcpilot9359 is online now Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Jcpilot (Jan 6, 2008)

4-14-09 Just had an inspector look at the truck today and said the repair shop should not have spliced the frame rail. Now I wait for the company I hired to finish the report on how much value my new truck has lost. Write a demand letter to the insurance company and keep my fingers crossed.


----------

